# Better juno xmas pics



## Vibribunbun (Dec 24, 2022)

Hi, they are slightly blurry due to no flash but here are some better Jun o pics on front of the tree.

Merry Christmas tomorrow from the buns and I!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

ADORABLE!!


----------

